# more beardie pics



## cvalda (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is what drew me to my new baby Beardie, Gimli (aka Mr Piggy Wig)... he sat at the store looking out the cage just like this, just watching everything going on...







Here's his better side:






And a photo of him basking:


----------



## terryo (Jun 17, 2008)

wow...he is so cute!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2008)

My grandson had a pair of beardies and they had several babies. Of all the lizards, I think beardies and "Horned toads" are the cutest! (and I'm NOT a reptile person, with the exception of chelonia)

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Jun 18, 2008)

What a cute little detective 

He wants to know everything that is going on.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 18, 2008)

He looks really nice 

__________________________________________________-

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 18, 2008)

He is really cute. Again Congrats. I know now why you couldn't resist.


----------

